# lighting



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

with my 10 gal and my 5.5 gal i bought some lids with the lights in it. can i just use regular 40 watt light bulbs like you would put in your lamp? the lighting is just so i can see the fish better.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldnt use that on a 5.5 gallon. Thats a lot of light over a little space and incandescent lighting gives off a lot of heat. Over the 10, 40 watts is fine but I would still go with smaller.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you! 
as long as it doesnt get to hot i am fine though? thats the only consern?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Improper spectrum can lead to algae blooms but other than that, no problems.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

is that an improper spectrum? its the exact bulbs you would put in a lamp


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No its not. The bulbs are between 3000K to 5500K.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you very much


----------

